# 14/08/2015



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yesterday, I went out the mouse shed to find that both of my females had their litters. In total there are 22 kittens, however I think one is a peanut, which is always sad  I have attached a photo of the little ones :3


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

what colours are you expecting?


----------

